# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Generieke medicijnen net zo goed als orginele?

## gevallenpalletgevalletje

De verzekeringen mogen sinds 2008 naar eigen inzicht dure medicijnen vervangen door goedkope "gelijk werkende" medicijnen. Mij hebben ze dit kunstje nu al 3 x geflikt en alle 3 x werkte de generieke goedkope zooi niet en kreeg ik er nare bijwerkingen van. Voor Movcolon (om je darmen te stimuleren) kreeg ik Movicol dit werkte averechts, ik kreeg juist verstoppingen die ik  :EEK!:  met mijn vingers moest verwijderen omdat een klisma niet kon worden ingebracht.
Nu heb ik ook Oxycontin 10 en 20 mg van Mundipharma. Daar voor in de plaats kreeg ik de Italiaanse uitvoering, een hipper doosje en een grotere, op goedkoper papier gedrukte bijsluiter waarop als enige verschil de verpakker was aangegeven, een andere plaatsnaam en dat zou goed moeten zijn.
 :Mad: Ik zou die beleidsmakers van Univé graag willen laten doormaken wat ik de laatste 2 weken heb gehad. Ik slik al ruim 9 jaar morfine, maar ben nog nooit zo beroerd geweest als van die Italiaanse bende! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Vragen die lui zich wel af waarom bepaalde medicijnen goedkoper zijn dan andere? Concurrentie of correcte verwerking? Ik kreeg n.l. ook bijwerkingen die ik van een asperientje krijg (salicyl allergie) mijn specialist waarschuwde me er al voor dat er neppers in omloop waren, ik wist niet beter of of ik slikte mijn normale medicijnen. Tot zo ver het"placebo"effect. Dat gaat hier niet op! :Embarrassment:  En in plaats van verstoppend, werken deze pillen laxerend :Frown: , halucinerend en absoluut niet pijnstillend

----------

